# Nikon, Sony or Canon?



## whitecupra (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi guys, got about £500 to spend on a DSLR, my first DSLR! What would you recommend?

Canon Eos 450?

Nikon D60 or D3000?

Sony Alpha range?

Cheers


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd have a look on this dedicated photo forum. Great folk there giving honest advice.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

It won't matter to be honest (I have a Nikon) it's what you do with it that matters. So don't fret about making the wrong choice. Go to a store and ask to hold your selection. What might be suitable to me may not be to you.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

^^^^^^

Ditto

If you know someone with one of those brands that has lenses or other equipment you can use than go with that.

I have a canon 1000d, my bro has a 40d and 50d nd I can use his lenses so that is really useful.

I would suggest either canon or nikon if you think you might want to buy second hand lenses as they are more popular.

But as stated already, the above should be ignored if you get you mits on one and it "just feels right".

There is another grat forum http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/

There will be a healthy discussion about which is best, canon or nikon.

There s no right or wrong answer, but canon is best :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

go read: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=120537

Disagree on the canikon has "more lenses" available second-hand, too. They're more expensive....

Bret


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Go to a shop and handle each one you fancy. Play around with the settings, see what feels comfortable FOR YOU. Every person that has a camera will suggest their brand, never heard of a Nikonian recommending a Canon and vice versa. In the end its your money and you will have to use it.
PS. Dpreview.com is a really good site


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Every time we buy a camera we go to the shop & have a good play, we ALWAYS end up buying Canon, have done now for 15 years & have never had a problem with any of them, compact, SLR or video camera, all have been excellent.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Canon make printers, Sony make walkmans,

Go for a Nikon.

In all seriousness go and try out a few for size and see how they feel.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Canon make printersl.


Which is one of the things i like...

Canon camera,
Canon printer,
Canon paper,
Canon inks.

Canon from start to finish. (can be pricey if you pay RRP, but shopping around can get good results)


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Best thing to do is try them out in a shop, also pay attention to there lenses i prefer the range of canon glass and the 40D fitted my hands perfectly so i went for that, but i checked out nikon and sony as well.


----------



## S10TKL (Sep 14, 2009)

Ive just ordered my self a Nikon D5000. If you want quality shots, they are all gonna produce them. Personal pref is Nikon.

Use a Cannon 350D and 450D at work and they seem really good but the menus are basic and boring.

Nikon D3000 is a must if you just getting into SLR like me.
Im still learning but im jumping in at the deep end and getting the D5000.

Plus if you ever want to change the lense, nikon have more new and second hand that are interchangeable.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> go read: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=120537
> 
> Disagree on the canikon has "more lenses" available second-hand, too. They're more expensive....
> 
> Bret


Show me another brand other then canon or nikon that has as large a choice of lenses available new or secondhand.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

the argument here is canon or nikon - both are great systems, see which one suits you best

i started with canon, and have 2 bodies and about 5k's worth of canon lenses, to change to nikon now would be pointless, not only cost involved but also i wouldn't be getting any greater equipment. 

also, you want the best lenses money can buy to get the best image quality - concentrate future money going into the system (lenses) rather than changing bodies all the time


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Any of the older SLR brands has a huge range of older glass available, be it Nikon, Canon, Pentax, Minolta or Olympus. 
Oly are the only ones who didn't bring compatibility with them; everyone else did. Dominator of the film SLR market? none of them, all were just as big, Canon, Nikon, Pentax, with several million of each of the SLRs being sold across the planet. If you can find stats, I'd be interested, as I can't.

In the thread linked above, I already went through that the fast, long glass is really only available for Canikon - that's fine by me, I don't need it. If you want FF, you have to go Canikon. There's absolutely NO reason for a beginner to go Canikon if he needs a simple to use, flexible camera. There is, if anything, a bunch of good reasons not to go that way; Panasonic's G1, Oly's E-P1 and Pentax' K-x. They're all smaller than anything Canikon have produced and will create just as good pics for the average amateur.

I don't feel the need to fanboy, I'm looking for value and excellent glass at reasonable prices. The right system means two lenses for most SLR users....

Bret


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

canon ftw !


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Sony every time for me mate (saving for an Alpha 900 at the moment (should have enough cash for it in about 156 years  )). Like a lot of peeps have said, go to a shop and see how they feel in your hands and don't fall for a load of sales baloney (they have targets to meet donchaknow). Have a budget in mind and stick to it (shiney stuff is the greatest money-reducing agent known to man). And don't get bogged down with a thousand lenses as you'll tend to use the same lenses all the time and you'll lose a heep of money selling unused gear on ebay.

Also factor in separate insurance for you camera gear as it may not be covered under you household/travel policies (I know mine isn't).

As an aside, I read a vicious rumour that Sony made the sensors for Nikon cameras. Can anyone confirm?

HTH


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

sony's are good. with image stabilisation, auto focus inbuilt in motor which means you can use older lenses i.e. minolta, some models have live view


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

IMHO it comes down to how it feels in your hand, all cameras will be suitable and capable of taking decent pics.

I have a Canon 400d my gf has an olympus, i could not use the olympus for long due to the way it is held.

Both cameras take a very good picture.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Sony are making some pretty good cameras at the moment, and from any of the three you mentioned you will be getting a good camera.
The main thing is whether you think it will become a lifetime hobby that you invest in.
If you think it is then you would be better going for canon or nikon. Then you can be sure that if you spend money on glass when it comes time to upgrade your body you will be able to get a better body to fit your current glass.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

The Canon/Nikon debate is probably one of the ongoing biggest debates in internet history (well, on forums with anything remotely to do with photography!).

Do what I did, I went in to the camera shop in town with an open mind and an unbiased opinion of which one I would chose (I was an Olympus man in the days of 35mm, but had decided it was Canikon only mainly due to lens availability/pricing etc).
So I spent 10 minutes playing around with the Canon and then 10 minutes with a Nikon.
For me, the Nikon felt better in my hand so it got my vote.
As I knew both cameras would do the job in hand so to speak, it was really just a case of which one worked best for me. By buying the Nikon, I'm not saying it's better than the Canon, it just looked and felt better!


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

sent you a PM ( I think)

but am considering selling :

Sony A300 + Sony 18 -200 + Sony Battery Grip
All as new with all original packaging, box, manual, cables, discs and even little plastic bits within boxes

Actual units are very good condition

Great first DSLR or someone upgrading from a basic unit, as an alround straight out of the box package. Image Stabilisation is great, and with the auto focus motor in the body means you can pick up cheaper Minolta lenses to use and best of all Live View. Live view has been great taking pictures at low level i.e. cars, babies on the ground or high above in a party crowd.

No Actual pictures yet, but will get them up upon interests (as bit of an impulse thing at the moment - PM me if interested):

Sony A300 Body 
Example:
http://www.camerabox.co.uk/product1....ProductID=4862

Sony 18-200 F3.5-6.3
Example:
http://www.whatdigitalcamera.com/equ...f-3-5-6-3.html

Sony battery grip VG-b30am
Example:
http://weblucky-discounts.com/engine...A300+DSLR-A350


----------

